# اصنع مكيف هواء بنفسك بمواد بسيطة



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*
اصنع مكيف هواء بنفسك بمواد بسيطة


الأدوات اللازمة للمشروع 

(1).مروحة منزليه عاديه
(2).وعاء كبير بعض الشئ 
(3).خرطوم ماء بلاستيك 
(4).مواسير نحاس بطول تقريبي 3 متر
(5).طرمبة ماء صغيره (خاصية الغسالة الأوتوماتك)
(6).مرابط بلاستك

خريطة المشروع :- 







خطوات التركيب : -
نقوم بلف مواسير النحاس بطريقة دائرية بحيث يملئ خلف المروحة بالكامل أنظر للصورة







نقوم بربط المواسير بشبكة المروحة كما موضح بالصورةالتالية بمرابط بلاستك







نأتي بالوعاء ونقوم بثقبه من أسفل ونخرج خرطوم البلاستك ويتم لصقه بخليط من المعجون ثم يتم تركيب طرمبة الماء بالخرطوم الخارج من البرميل انظر للخريطه في الأعلى ومن ثم يتم شبك خروج الماء من الطرمبه الى خرطوم اخر حتي تقوم بتوصيله الى بداية المواسير ومن نهاية المواسير تقوم بأضافة خرطوم ماء الى ان يصل إلى اعلى الوعاء 






نقوم بوضع كميه من الماء البارد والمالح التفسير العلمي بأن يكون الماء مالح هو لان الماء المالح يبقى أطول في فترة البروده على حسب علمي












المصدر: منتدى المهندس كوم كلية الهندسة - من قسم: هندسة التبريد والتكييف

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t15224.html

​*


----------



## zezza (14 أغسطس 2010)

متهيألى فكرته تشبه مبرد الهواء اكتر من التكيف 
بس لو كان فى صور كان هيساعد اكتر 
شكرا استاذة مونيكا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى زيزا 
أنا كنت لسة بوضع الصور
أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة جميلة بتفكرني بالمكيف الصحراوي 

شكرا يا مونيكاااا


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*

جميل جداااا يا مونيكا

شكراااااا على المعلومات

والتعليمة المهمة

بجد ها جربها 

اصلاً شغلتي بالمكن الصناعي

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أغسطس 2010)

*فكره حلوه وجميله جدا
شكرا ليكي ممتي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة حلوة كتير 
شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## Rosetta (14 أغسطس 2010)

*واااو فكرة روعة و اوفر من المكييف العادي !! 

مرررررررررسي يا قمر 
ربنا يبارك ايامك ​*


----------



## youhnna (14 أغسطس 2010)

*فكرة رائعة مونيكا

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> فكرة جميلة بتفكرني بالمكيف الصحراوي
> 
> شكرا يا مونيكاااا



*أشكرك على المرور Coptic Man 
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> جميل جداااا يا مونيكا
> 
> ...



*إحنا مستنيين نتيجة التجربة
ديه كدا هتكون فعلا موفرة وتغنى عن المكيف
إحنا تلامذتك أستاذنا
ميرسى كليمو لمرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره حلوه وجميله جدا
> شكرا ليكي ممتي
> وربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى إبنى mikel coco لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> فكرة حلوة كتير
> شكرا عالموضوع




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل rana1981  

الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

*فكره كتير حلوة وكتير بسيطه وسهله

شكرا عزيزتي على المعلومات والفكره المميزه

الرب يبارك تعبك
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *واااو فكرة روعة و اوفر من المكييف العادي !!
> 
> مرررررررررسي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك ايامك ​*




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل   Red Rose88
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *فكرة رائعة مونيكا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل   youhnna
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *فكره كتير حلوة وكتير بسيطه وسهله
> 
> شكرا عزيزتي على المعلومات والفكره المميزه
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل حبيبتى  besm alslib

الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2010)

فكره ومعلومات رائعه شكرا جداا​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فكره ومعلومات رائعه شكرا جداا​



*شكرا لمرورك أستاذنا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (15 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة حلوة
شكرا الك


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2010)

*واااااااو فكرة تحفةةة هحااول اجربها موعدكيش بس هحاول اصل دخلت دماغى عشن المروحة الى فى الصورة شبه بتاعتنا بالظبط هههههههههههه
بس بجد فكرة حلوة جداااا*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا يا باشا   على الموضوع  والفكرة  حلوة اووووى*
*ربنا يعوضيك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> فكرة حلوة
> شكرا الك



*أشكرك حبيبتى للمرور






الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *واااااااو فكرة تحفةةة هحااول اجربها موعدكيش بس هحاول اصل دخلت دماغى عشن المروحة الى فى الصورة شبه بتاعتنا بالظبط هههههههههههه
> بس بجد فكرة حلوة جداااا*



*أشكرك  حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل






الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *شكرا يا باشا   على الموضوع  والفكرة  حلوة اووووى*
> *ربنا يعوضيك*​



*أشكرك لمرورك الجميل






الرب يباركك​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة رائعه 
ربنا يباركك بس فيها زحمه شويه​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> فكرة رائعه
> ربنا يباركك بس فيها زحمه شويه​



*أشكرك أبانوب على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة كتير حلوة وبسيطة
أشكـــــــرك
ربنا معاكم


----------



## dodo jojo (17 أغسطس 2010)

كتيييييييييييير لذيذه..بس صعبه سنه..وشكرا يا عسل


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> فكرة كتير حلوة وبسيطة
> أشكـــــــرك
> ربنا معاكم



*أشكرك abotarbo على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> كتيييييييييييير لذيذه..بس صعبه سنه..وشكرا يا عسل






*أشكرك dodo jojo على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## dodoz (17 أغسطس 2010)

_ميررررسى ليييييكى_
_فكرة حلووة قوووى_
_يسوع يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أغسطس 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ميررررسى ليييييكى_
> _فكرة حلووة قوووى_
> _يسوع يبارك تعب محبتك_​




*أشكرك dodoz للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أغسطس 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> فكرة حلوة كتير
> شكرا عالموضوع



*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

